# ESP E-II Arrow 7 string



## br00takville (May 16, 2016)

Anyone getting one of these? I'm seriously gassing for one. 

E-II ARROW-7 - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## Konstantine (May 16, 2016)

Looks pretty badass to me. I'm assuming the frets are stainless? Didn't see it in the specs


----------



## metallidude3 (May 16, 2016)

I checked one out at NAMM, I loved it! Although I didn't get to really spend time with it, it was super comfortable. The neck had a little bit of meat to it, but it was still flat. I would absolutely buy one, if I had the funds to do so.


----------



## feraledge (May 16, 2016)

Konstantine said:


> Looks pretty badass to me. I'm assuming the frets are stainless? Didn't see it in the specs



Extremely unlikely that they would put stainless frets on this. It's not really an ESP thing.


----------



## Mathemagician (May 16, 2016)

Unlikely. ^ that guy has it. ESP is generally a conservative Japanese company (see Ibanez taking a decade to add "real pickups" below j-custom).


----------



## Masoo2 (May 16, 2016)

I've been really digging all of these recent E-II 7s with black finishes and the EMG 57/66 pickups (M-II, AJ EC-7, and this).

That being said, I think it came out looking worse than the other two models.

Body binding might help a little though.


----------



## feraledge (May 17, 2016)

^ Have to disagree. I think binding wouldn't look right on the body with the contours. 
But that's one sexy backside...


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (May 17, 2016)

The Arrow is my favorite ESP shape ever. I'm just glad it's no longer Japan exclusive, though I wouldn't mind them bringing the Andromeda bevels on the lower priced models. 

I've got the LTD 6 string version on the way, but slowly taking my time. The store I'm getting it is trying to get me a free case as a token of good will being a loyal customer. They're still trying...  But I'll get it eventually.


----------



## vinniemallet (May 17, 2016)

Not a big a fan of V shapes. :/


----------



## runbirdman (May 17, 2016)

vinniemallet said:


> Not a big a fan of V shapes. :/



I've never been a huge fan of V shapes but the entire aesthetic of the Arrow is cool as hell. It looks like a model where form and function converge to be badass.


----------



## Moltar (May 17, 2016)

I have been waiting years to see a 7 string Arrow especially in this part of the world. Unfortunately I have too many guitars already and just bought a few recently. 

I just really hope they make them for at least a few years so I can pick one up eventually without having to find one used. I made that mistake though with the Marc Rizzo BC Rich Stealth and now they are tough to find and when they do pop up(there's one on Reverb right now) they are quite expensive and I think its in Russia...


----------



## bloc (May 18, 2016)

Yeah it's the nicest V shape I've ever seen. Pure old school thrash, yet modern looking.


----------



## Spicypickles (May 18, 2016)

^ very nicely said, and right on the money.


----------



## Andromalia (May 18, 2016)

It's a guitar I'd like to see other people playing.


----------



## Mad-Max (May 23, 2016)

Make an LTD version of that with a Hipshot and you have me sold.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 28, 2016)

v's are second only to destroyer/explorer shapes for me, and i just love this.

i kinda reminds me of my esp custom shop flying a


----------



## Musiscience (May 28, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> v's are second only to destroyer/explorer shapes for me, and i just love this.
> 
> i kinda reminds me of my esp custom shop flying a



Can I ask for more pictures? The finish looks fantastic!


----------



## morbidus (Jun 1, 2016)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> v's are second only to destroyer/explorer shapes for me, and i just love this.
> 
> i kinda reminds me of my esp custom shop flying a





 That looks so killer!


----------



## Splenetic (Jun 2, 2016)

Moltar said:


> I have been waiting years to see a 7 string Arrow especially in this part of the world. Unfortunately I have too many guitars already and just bought a few recently.
> 
> I just really hope they make them for at least a few years so I can pick one up eventually without having to find one used. I made that mistake though with the Marc Rizzo BC Rich Stealth and now they are tough to find and when they do pop up(there's one on Reverb right now) they are quite expensive and I think its in Russia...



There's a store in Toronto that seems to have a new Marc Rizzo Stealth in stock right now for just over 1k CDN. 

I'll PM you, not sure if it'd count as advertising if I just posted it, even though I have nothing to do with them.


----------



## HaloHat (Jun 8, 2016)

I would buy one of these in a heart beat if it had the 27" scale. Actually I'd probably buy two. 

PLEASE ESP 27" scale on this model. PLEASE 

Wouldn't mind it losing the inlays or at 12th and 24th only. But give me the 27" scale and I'll deal.


----------



## rampant (Jun 13, 2016)

That's actually a really good take on the V. Most of the time I'm like "meh", but this is just twisted enough to look wicked without looking like it would be in some crappy black metal band showing how hardcore they are from their parent's garage.


----------



## rospon (Dec 24, 2016)

Sorry for necroing this thread but it seemed better than opening another one. 

I'm debating about buying one since it's the only V with an original floyd I found under 2k (if you know any other please let me know) so I was wondering if anyone has any info/advice or media about the guitar, I cannot find a single video or even non-stock photo about it...


----------



## Sleazy_D (Dec 24, 2016)

I special ordered one from Sweetwater with 48 mth financing. I'm being told I'll see it in March 2017. It will go good with my E-II JL-7


----------



## Sleazy_D (Feb 11, 2017)

Arghgh. They discontinued the Arrow 7. Whoever ordered it at Sweetwater (Black Friday 2016) forgot to put the 7 in the item detail, and they received the 6 version. I told them I didn't want it. You can still find them but I don't have 2k cash in one lump. Was looking to make payments. Oh well.


----------



## Pikka Bird (Feb 11, 2017)

Sleazy_D said:


> Arghgh. They discontinued the Arrow 7. Whoever ordered it at Sweetwater (Black Friday 2016) forgot to put the 7 in the item detail, and they received the 6 version. I told them I didn't want it. You can still find them but I don't have 2k cash in one lump. Was looking to make payments. Oh well.



That's the most anticlimactic thing I've heard in a while. So sorry to hear that, dude... I don't suppose there was any sort of compensation for good will, other than 100% money back?


----------



## Sleazy_D (Feb 11, 2017)

Just a big sorry, and a refund of credit. I do love Sweetwater tho. While the arrow 6 was tempting at 48 mth financing, I had my heart set on the 7. Even made two payments on it. Wasn't meant to be I suppose.


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 11, 2017)

Get the babymetal sig


----------



## Sleazy_D (Feb 11, 2017)

I would if it wasn't the baby metal arrow. Ha


----------



## Forkface (Feb 11, 2017)

Sleazy_D said:


> I would if it wasn't the baby metal arrow. Ha



you don't like the red wings? i actually think it looks better than all black.

if you dont want it just 'cause its "the babymetal guitar" you have issues mate


----------



## Lada The Great (Feb 12, 2017)

Jesse Liu signature still exists right? It is the best looking arrow-model atleast in my opinion.

I believe that Jesse is the creator of the Arrow shape, I remember seeing mockups made by him and wasnt the JL-7 first Arrow-shaped ESP?


----------



## Nag (Feb 12, 2017)

feraledge said:


> ^ Have to disagree. I think binding wouldn't look right on the body with the contours.
> But that's one sexy backside...




that neckjoint heel is slightly more carved out than what my SV Standard has. Still not ideal by any means but I'd definitely prefer having that


----------



## Andromalia (Feb 12, 2017)

Sleazy_D said:


> I would if it wasn't the baby metal arrow. Ha


It just has a band logo on the back of the headstock, otherwise it's an arrow with red stripes.


----------



## DH31701 (Sep 7, 2017)

Lada The Great said:


> Jesse Liu signature still exists right? It is the best looking arrow-model atleast in my opinion.
> 
> I believe that Jesse is the creator of the Arrow shape, I remember seeing mockups made by him and wasnt the JL-7 first Arrow-shaped ESP?



Nope, the Original Series Arrow actually came out sometime around 2008 if I remembered correctly

Jesse's model is based on the Arrow shape, and was made in 2011


----------



## couverdure (Sep 7, 2017)

Andromalia said:


> It just has a band logo on the back of the headstock, otherwise it's an arrow with red stripes.


Is that Frederic Leclercq?


----------



## Yash94 (May 5, 2018)

Sorry for necrobumping this one, but this is the only thread I found about it, and seems like I am the only owner of an Arrow 7. Here's mine.






I really love it. The tuners make it easy to restring quickly, just lock and go. The setup from the factory was pretty good, with 9s though. Changed it to 10-60 Dunlop set and plays really nice. And the EMG pickups are pretty good and versatile.

Regarding the babymetal model, I think it looks badass, would have loved to get it but it's a hefty $500 expensive if I remember correctly, and, the pickups are 81-7 and 707TW I think? Different pickups, but that isn't a loss. Anyway, I have been playing it heavily for the past 5 months and I am pretty impressed with it, it balances pretty well while standing, and sits really nice between your legs while sitting, although, my Jackson is a tad more comfortable than this.

Also, the guitar is absolutely HUGE. It doesn't fit in my gig bag for the Jackson, as the headstock is with 7 strings and the asymmetrical V positions kinda oddly. The case that came with it is pretty heavy and heavy duty as well  So, finding a gig bag for this will be pretty difficult.

And here's my mini review on the guitar. I think I'll post a full on review after a month or two (when I am hopefully a better player) and have had more time with the guitar to criticise it.

Thanks for reading through
Yash


----------



## jonsick (May 10, 2018)

I have one too  Here is mine!






The pickups are an EMG 57/66 7 string combination. I have to admit to preferring the 81-7 and 85-7 overall. My Jackson 7 string has a pair of Seymour Duncan Black Winters in it and I do prefer EMG overall for the 7 string tuning.

Pluses: Only decently made 7 string V that's somewhat available for reasonable money. I did try to order a Jackson and would have paid the CS prices, but they wouldn't take my order. So E-II it is. The neck feels really nice and you can move around with this like you can any other rhoads-based V. I love it.

Down sides: ESP Cases are completely stupid. Miles too big and rectangular. The Jackson SKB cases are far better. The ESP case is also very top-heavy and dents fairly easily. I may look into getting a better-sized roadcase for it.
Also the toggle switch is really small. I find I have to search for it so I may end up replacing it for something with a taller switch.
There is no colour option. I am really not a fan of black guitars but that's the only bad thing with ESP. Black, black, or black. 

That aside, custom shop order is underway


----------



## Yash94 (May 10, 2018)

Yeah man, totally agree with the case problem. I too need to find one, and also, a gig bag, it doesn't fit in my gig bag for the KV Pro. Let me know if you find a case and/or gig bag.  

What custom shop is underway?


----------



## jonsick (May 14, 2018)

Yash94 said:


> Yeah man, totally agree with the case problem. I too need to find one, and also, a gig bag, it doesn't fit in my gig bag for the KV Pro. Let me know if you find a case and/or gig bag.
> 
> What custom shop is underway?


Very similar to the Arrow-7 but with a few slight changes.


----------



## luislais (May 14, 2018)

M3CHK1LLA said:


> v's are second only to destroyer/explorer shapes for me, and i just love this.
> 
> i kinda reminds me of my esp custom shop flying a



Awesome!!! Really cool the cut inside the V, congrats!!!


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (May 15, 2018)

luislais said:


> Awesome!!! Really cool the cut inside the V, congrats!!!



thanks man!

its one of 3 (per the shop i bought it from) and another one showed up for sale in japan a month ago. it was very, very tempting...


----------

